# Dog Names



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

Im getting my first dog, a black lab pointer puppy (female), this weekend. ive been trying to decide on a name. I like the name lady but my friend named his dog that. i like the name Dakota also. anyone have any suggestions on dog names? im pumped to get my puppy this weekend!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Jake,

Exciting as all heck isn't it? Glad to hear it for you!

This has been discussed here a few times. Use the search function on the home page and you can find a few threads about this.

I wish you the best and make sure you keep us posted with the name and pictures!!!!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Drake Jake said:


> a black lab pointer puppy


A what? Never heard of em 

Name her "Flush" :wink: Like Ive said before, I really like the name "gauge."

Congrats, enjoy your pup.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

What are the names of the parents? Is the littler owner requiring you keep the kennel name for guarantee? Any prominent names in the pedigree?


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Keep the call name simple....... My favorite females call name is "L"

Registered at K-CEE"S L SERIES ALBANY GIRL

One syllable call names work well with my beagles


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

the dog is free to me and doesnt come with any papers. ive seen the mother and its a great hunting dog.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Keep away from call names that have a close resemblance to words such as:
Sit
Here
Come
No
Back
Fetch
Over

I like to use two syllable names because they're quite different than most of the one syllable commands.

Maybe some ideas would be...
Sally
Trigger
Missy
Dreamer
Pink

It could go on and on.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaws said:


> Pink


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually there's a really nice dog with the call name Pink on the Derby circuit right now that seems to place every week and is the high point derby dog. Also heard another female call name of "Sexy" the other day and wasn't too sure about that one.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaws said:


> Actually there's a really nice dog with the call name Pink on the Derby circuit right now that seems to place every week and is the high point derby dog. Also heard another female call name of "Sexy" the other day and wasn't too sure about that one.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Just don't get suckered in to naming it after one of the worst football teams.... mine are named Oakley (Oakland) and Raider. 

But, if you want to travel down that road you could go with Kansas, Cinci, Lion, and the list goes on.... :lol:

But seriously, congrats - from here on out no dog will EVER compare to your first!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

i think ive made up my mind on it being Dakota. im going to pick it up Friday most likely because my boss is making me work saturday.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

My brother has a black lab/pointer named Maya. She is a CRAZY dog. she is very smart and has a lot of energy. not a ggod combination for his situation but she would be a great hunting dog if he had more time to work with her. good luck to you.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I also have a female black lab, I wanted to name her Whezzy after Mrs. Jefferson of the sitcome The Jeffersons but my wife didn't care for that so I named her Maggie instead.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Call the dog Stains. then you can stand in a field and yell COME STAINS


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with Chaws. Some more suggestions would be=Sammy, Lucy, Codee,Brandy, Chessie,Alfie, something with 2 syllables.My boys have dogs with some of these names. If you hunt with other people, try to choose a name that is not similar sounding to their dogs names. : Just my :2cents: worth


----------



## sdupland (Oct 4, 2007)

I let my X-girl friend help to name my female black lab. We named her Kinley. If I had it to do over I would have named her Nikki.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I've always been in love with the name Remington - was going to name a girl that if I ever had a daughter, but got lucky with a boy, so the name's in reserve for the next pup


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Think about the times you normally use your dogs name.. Like when its late at night and it wont come in and your standing on your back porch yelling its name. even though its funny in the feild your neighbor might not like it to much.

Good luck with your new best friend.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've always wanted to name a dog "Damn-it" but my wife always gives me the evil eyes. It would be so convenient. 
"Give me the bird, Damn-it."
"Fetch, Damn-it."
The list goes on and on.

xdeano


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

My sister and her husband have a dog named Nimrod... I know, strange, funny, but it's actually a biblical reference.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

My Chocolate is Ruger, his parents were Winchester(Chester) and Remington(Remi), 3 yellows live with me too Gauge and Magnum and Berkeley. The hunting related names seem to fit the breed I think. Go with something relative to you, good luck with the pup, they are so much fun.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Chaws said:


> My sister and her husband have a dog named Nimrod... I know, strange, funny, but it's actually a biblical reference.


It is also a town in MN down 10 out by Staples.


----------



## Varmint (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm partial to *Dee Ohh Gee*. It's a good play on D-O-G Dog


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

i had a toss up between names too when i first got my dog i ended up naming him bullet. easy and he listens to it very well


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

I try to find an unusual name that is related to hunting, the outdoors or some other unusual name. Make the name two syllables long. Think of where you hunt and what you hunt. I named my dog Timber. My breeder couldn't believe I picked such a name. She now loves Timber so much she put Timber's picture up in her whelping room. I hunt grouse and Wood duck in the, you guessed it - timber. My buddy named his Tara after a creek in our area. My other favorite in Morgan. This name can be for a male or female. We also used Brooke for one dog. Good luck. Ginger Quill


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Sapa (sahpah)

Thats Lakota for black, like in Paha Sapa or black hills.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Abby is what I named my pup. I almost named it Lexi. I was gonna name it Kota but a lot of people have that name for a lab.

Have fun with your pup.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

My female choco is named North Country Backwoods Cutter.. or just "Cutter"..

I've already decided my next pup will be named "River". :wink:


----------



## huck374 (Aug 21, 2008)

named our last GSP "Paige" Nice name and its seems to fit her quite well.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I named one after Jimmy Carter way back when, Peanuts. How about Barrak, it's just so neat and foreign. I'm not trying to be mean in any way either, just good pundage!! :lol: Good Luck


----------

